# Pics from our show, showing off costumes.



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's a few of the best pics I've gotten so far. These were from our show Saturday night. First up, Me, holding my shovel-staff "Mungbringer". Our other vocalist, Victus Mortuus is the guy in the tie. And a back shot of the Old Man of the Cows, our bass player










Another shot of me, Sackhead on the left, and front shot of Old Man.










here you can see Scratch Wendigo on the far right, as Jimmy from Cronus joins us on stage. 









Next two are pics of the guts we use.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice! I like your mask and your intestines. Did you make them or buy them?


----------



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

My mask started life as a simple skull. All the gore was done by me. Toilet paper, soaked in fake blood, allowed to dry then a layer of liquid latex. The guts are handmade, plan on making a LOT more once I get more latex.


----------



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally! a decent picture of Scratch


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That's disgusting. 

I LOVE IT!


----------

